# 2019 cheese



## phathead69 (Apr 1, 2019)

First yr of really getting into the cheese smoking.
9lb pictured sharp, white and mild cheddar, swiss, pepper jack, mozzarella, gouda dbl smoked. Not counting inside fridge of 4 lb total of Colby, parmesan, chedder and gouda that I smoked month ago that we are eating on now.


----------



## ksblazer (Apr 1, 2019)

Looks good.

I have about 13 to 14lbs of cheese that I smoked up. It should hold me over until the temps drop down enough to replenish it.

Your vac pack skills are better than mine.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 2, 2019)

Looks good and should tie you over for a while.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 2, 2019)

Looks like your set for a while!!
Al


----------



## phathead69 (Apr 2, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> Looks good. A little secret if you have an Aldi's grocery store near you they have lots of nice cheese's at inexpensive prices. 8 oz blocks (cheddars, swiss and pepper jack) are $1.69.



That is where most of it came from. Frankly I thing it tastes as good as the $3 from ingles


----------



## dan the mano (Apr 2, 2019)

phathead69 said:


> First yr of really getting into the cheese smoking.
> 9lb pictured sharp, white and mild cheddar, swiss, pepper jack, mozzarella, gouda dbl smoked. Not counting inside fridge of 4 lb total of Colby, parmesan, chedder and gouda that I smoked month ago that we are eating on now.
> View attachment 392082



 hello , when you say double smoked .. how did you accomplish that one. i mean i just saw this in the store the other day and wow was it ever good stuff.
 i mean smoke for awhile and then rest and then smoke again


----------



## Steve H (Apr 2, 2019)

I believe he means that he bought smoked Gouda. And smoked it again. I've done that with Gouda before as well.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 2, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> And after a few hours on the smoke and a little rest it tast like $10+ a block cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> That's it. Smoke rest or overnight or a couple days and smoke again.



Hmm, I might try that. I thought you were just smoking a already store bought smoked cheese.


----------



## phathead69 (Apr 3, 2019)

Yes it was bought in store labeled "smoked gouda". But I look at it like a store bought ham that has been smoked. Per instructions on this site, I smoke it again and danged if smoked double ham ain't good. Figure the same will apply on cheese.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 3, 2019)

I've done double smoked hams. They are great. I might just open a packs of cheese and smoke them again. Maybe I'll do a few pieces of Gouda and Muenster.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 3, 2019)

I've double smoked cheese before. Usually when I pull it to soon. It's best when using a very lite smoke. Also allot of smoked cheese in the main grocers isn't really smoked per-say. They've added liquid smoke to the process.

Chris


----------



## phathead69 (Apr 3, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> I've double smoked cheese before. Usually when I pull it to soon. It's best when using a very lite smoke. Also allot of smoked cheese in the main grocers isn't really smoked per-say. They've added liquid smoke to the process.
> 
> Chris


Ive never had the smoked cheese out of the store that tasted smoked. It has color and markings but no flavor


----------



## bbqbrett (Apr 3, 2019)

phathead69 said:


> Ive never had the smoked cheese out of the store that tasted smoked. It has color and markings but no flavor



I actually got some good stuff at Fred Meyers.  However the price on it was pretty hefty so that is when I decided to try smoking my own cheese. It was a great decision!


----------



## phathead69 (May 11, 2019)

Just an update from the origanal post. Some questions about the dbl smoke gouda. Bought it "smoked" from the store.  As stated smoked with the rest and vac sealed. Well just opened a pack and dang it's good. Problem sorta is wife tried it on a grilled cheese sandwich and loved it so I don't see me getting to much of it.


----------



## BigBill115 (Jul 8, 2019)

Do Y'all put the freshly smoked cheese in your everyday ice box ? When I put it in my icebox even after its vacuum sealed everything in my icebox taste like smoke even the ice cubes in the freezer. The smoke smell is over whelming for a week or two once put in the icebox. I thought about putting a ice box in the garage just for the smoked cheese.


----------



## fullborebbq (Jul 8, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I've done double smoked hams. They are great. I might just open a packs of cheese and smoke them again. Maybe I'll do a few pieces of Gouda and Muenster.


Smoked Muenster is one of the most popular cheeses i sell. I really didn't think much of it when i tried it un-smoked. I now have a new appreciation of it after smoking it. I sell lots of it.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 8, 2019)

fullborebbq said:


> Smoked Muenster is one of the most popular cheeses i sell. I really didn't think much of it when i tried it un-smoked. I now have a new appreciation of it after smoking it. I sell lots of it.



Same here. I didn't rush to the store to get it. Now that I smoked it. I try to have a pound or 2 in fridge all the time.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 8, 2019)

fullborebbq said:


> Smoked Muenster is one of the most popular cheeses i sell. I really didn't think much of it when i tried it un-smoked. I now have a new appreciation of it after smoking it. I sell lots of it.


I just did smoked muenster for the first time this year.  I would agree it is a great smoking cheese and will definitely do more in the future!


----------

